

How Much Money Are Facebook Apps Making? Not Much Apparently - bilbo0s
http://mashable.com/2008/01/28/facebook-applications-revenue/
I am baffled by the hype surrounding Facebook applications.  I wonder where the payoff is for the companies that develop these applications.  The users are reluctant to pay for them.  Advertising is clearly less than optimal at this point.  Where exactly is the money coming from, or is it that money has yet to be made by anyone yet.
======
bilbo0s
I am baffled by the hype surrounding Facebook applications. I wonder where the
payoff is for the companies that develop these applications. The users are
reluctant to pay for them. Advertising is clearly less than optimal at this
point. Where exactly is the money coming from, or is it that money has yet to
be made by anyone yet.

------
run4yourlives
Why in the world is anyone surprised? Do you people honestly believe facebook
is worth the billions they claim?

